# Strengthening the Grid



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I enjoy listening to Coast to Coast with George Noory on occasion, usually for entertainment. Tonight though it wasn't about UFOs, Supernatural stuff or Me. Tonight it was all about a possible EMP attack and the strength of our grid and infrastructure. It was very interesting and informative. An EMP is one of the things I consider high on the possibility meter. His guests tonight were Dr. Peter Vincent Pry, Executive Director of the Task Force on National and Homeland Security, a Congressional Advisory Board dedicated to achieving protection of the United States from electromagnetic pulse (EMP), cyber attack, mass destruction terrorism and other threats to civilian critical infrastructures on an accelerated basis and author William R. Forstchen (One Second After). Worth a listen if you have the time. You can hear the broadcast via the podcast on Home - Coast to Coast AM



> The Secure the Grid Coalition is an ad hoc group of policy, energy, and national security experts, legislators, and industry insiders who are dedicated to strengthening America's electrical grid. The Coalition aims to raise awareness to the threat of EMP as well as pass legislation to strengthen the grid. Advocates for strengthening the grid, Peter Pry, and Michael Maloof (first half) and William Forstchen (second half) will discuss the progress being made to protect the US power grid from catastrophic failure.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Sasquach,
You didn't tell us you had to subscribe to view it.....

C'mon big fella, you have to tell us these things.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

PaulS said:


> Sasquach,
> You didn't tell us you had to subscribe to view it.....
> 
> C'mon big fella, you have to tell us these things.


My bad Paul. I wasn't aware. I always listen live. I assumed you could hear it without any sign ups or anything.

*EDIT* I think you have to subscribe to listen to the shows live or past archived shows. But they do have them on iTunes so if you have that format you can probably download them without and rigamarole.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

It's OK, I may sign up tomorrow after I plant the stage two potatoes and onions.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Them people are whacked. Even a blind hog can find an acorn once in a while.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

For an effective EMP blast, they'd have to loft a bomb into the stratosphere before detonating. That would mean they need not only a capable launch vehicle, but also a bomb that will function under the conditions (3-9G forces, vacuum, intense ultraviolet, ambient electrical fields...) Those are two very tall orders, so you can rule out a Jihad or one of those luddite groups. 

A government could do it, but they would have to know that we'd have our Tridents return the favor in spades. We'd burn out every transistor within a thousand miles of their nation. 

EMP is a very possible scenario, but a lotta things need to happen first.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Ralph Rotten said:


> For an effective EMP blast, they'd have to loft a bomb into the stratosphere before detonating. That would mean they need not only a capable launch vehicle, but also a bomb that will function under the conditions (3-9G forces, vacuum, intense ultraviolet, ambient electrical fields...) Those are two very tall orders, so you can rule out a Jihad or one of those luddite groups.
> 
> A government could do it, but they would have to know that we'd have our Tridents return the favor in spades. We'd burn out every transistor within a thousand miles of their nation.
> 
> EMP is a very possible scenario, but a lotta things need to happen first.


You forgot one thing. The Sun could deliver a nice solar flare and there's no returning that favor.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

And there are hand launched EMP weapons that could take out a much smaller area, but wreak havov, none-the-less. Strategically launched over several metro areas, it could affect the entire grid from the cascading effect.


----------

